# Crappie lake ?



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Iv fished alot of lakes around Columbus. Om searching for a lake to caught a 16in crappie to hang on the wall. I was wondering does any one no of any lake in ohio that regularly produce these kind of fish? I've seen Grenada lake in ms. But I was hoping to try a lake closer in ohio somewere. Thanks guys p.s I just wanted to say I love ogf alot of good guys on here that are friendly I often fish alone but getting on here fills like there's always a fishing buddy to share story's an Techniques.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

All I can say is good luck on your quest. If I knew of a lake around here that regularly produced such fish, I wouldn't be sitting at my computer right now.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Indian Lake produced a lot of 15+ this year. Weeds will only make it better.


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

Second Brandon's Indian Lake. I've hit 15+ and seen claims/pics of 4 16s in the last year or so.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’ve caught said fish in Alum and Delaware. Know several people who have done the same from Indian and Hoover. It’s not going to happen all the time but happens enough not to be a fluke.


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok thanks guys il continue fishing hoover an deercreek. I haven't been to indian but I here alot bout it i will have to go check it out. Hope everyone out there finds them an caughts some nice one il keep all posted if I do caught that 16 incher


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

crappie55 said:


> Ok thanks guys il continue fishing hoover an deercreek. I haven't been to indian but I here alot bout it i will have to go check it out. Hope everyone out there finds them an caughts some nice one il keep all posted if I do caught that 16 incher


Indians really different than any other water in the state, I’ve spent the past two years falling in love with it. Alum and Hoover are about 1/2 hour for me but I typically choose to make the hour trip to Indian.


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

Sheesh I just want to break 13” this year but I’m still learning to catch crappie. Best of luck to you Brandon!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Try to get access to private lakes or rock quarry’s seem to hold bigguns, if you want the big ones also seek white crappi, they typically grow longer


----------



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

Indian lake is hard to beat for crappie in my opinion. I believe it’s a lot different than most lakes and reservoirs in ohio, but if you put in the time and find your patterns, it pays off big time. Also, after stalking OGF forums for years, I finally decided to make an account and join in on some of these post!


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Caught a few 14's at Hoover and Alum this year but a 16 is quite a feat , Good luck !


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

They are out there, you just have to put the time in looking for them - I have caught a few over the years so they are there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya I believe they exist in most every lake in Ohio. And agree with you just have to put in your time. Or head south. 
I have caught one 16" crappie in my 30+ yrs of fishing. Now I've only targeted crappie on a regular basis for about 10 of those years. 
And it came why I was targeting crappie. I've caught 5 15" crappies. 2 from obx NC,2 from buckeye 1 from a private pond. My 16" came from a public pond. Both in Columbus. 
And I've caught multiple 14's from both alum and buckeye and . But those get caught pretty regularly. 
Just keep fishing for them. Maybe certain times of year up size your baits a bit. But for the most part I think sticking to what is working at the time is your best bet! 
I can say all but maybe one or two of my biggest crappie have come why using small crappie jigs on small lead heads. 
One thing I've noticed about most of my catches of 15"+ crappie is I caught most of not all of them on slower days,where I struggled to catch good numbers due to weather conditions. And most if not all of them have come before the end of April. From late winter to before spawn.


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tips il keep trucking at it an wait for my luck day


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

My recommendation would be to fish a lake that had a good population of white crappies. Your chances of catching a 16” white crappie is a lot better than a black crappie. My number 1 recommendation would be Deer Creek. Then the north pool of Alum Creek followed by Hoover, Delaware and Indian lakes. Surprisingly a sleeper would be O’Shaugnessy Reservoir. They are out there, it’ll just take a lot of fishing if your not familiar with the lakes. Good luck!


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks will keep that in mind i was at deer creek last week towards the marina an was only picking up white bass here an there. Il eventually caught one. Does any one no if griggs is any good for crappie?


----------



## Songdog (Mar 15, 2015)

crappie55 said:


> Thanks will keep that in mind i was at deer creek last week towards the marina an was only picking up white bass here an there. Il eventually caught one. Does any one no if griggs is any good for crappie?


Griggs has always been good.Have caught lots of 12"-15" models there.Use to fish there several times a week when I lived up that way.Fall bite has always been good on northwest side of Fishinger bridge along the docks.There is also a pretty nice hump out there in about 18' of water that holds good fish.Good luck if you go ..


----------

